# OLN Words



## aborowsky (Jul 7, 2004)

Does anyone know the sweepstakes word for the day. I know some of them:
1. Cyclysm
2. 
3. Lance
4. Ullrich
5.


----------



## izibo (Jul 2, 2004)

today it was Time Trial


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

2. Attack


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

mohair_chair said:


> 2. Attack


can someone post today's (Thursday's) word as soon as they see it? I'm stuck at work and always forget to enter the contest after I get home so getting the word early would help. Thanks!


----------



## jaybag (Jan 24, 2002)

todays is Hamilton


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

jaybag said:


> todays is Hamilton


Gracias! Has anyone here actually won anything on the Spin to Win thing?


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

Bocephus Jones said:


> Gracias! Has anyone here actually won anything on the Spin to Win thing?


Neither myself or my wife have won. Always the sorry pie piece.


----------



## yiucycle (Nov 6, 2001)

Odin said:


> Neither myself or my wife have won. Always the sorry pie piece.


 i thought we should have 1/2 of chance of winning, since the spinner have half winning section and half losing section. if my calculation are correct, i should have win aleast once every two spins. i have no luck after six stages.


----------



## NJPhil (Jun 24, 2003)

yiucycle said:


> i thought we should have 1/2 of chance of winning, since the spinner have half winning section and half losing section. if my calculation are correct, i should have win aleast once every two spins. i have no luck after six stages.



You have to read the fine print:

Prize Wheel does not represent actual odds of winning.

Actually it's not that fine, it's right under the wheel.


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jul 18, 2002)

Today's word is "Classification"


----------



## rendus (Jul 1, 2004)

CarbonJoe said:


> Today's word is "Classification"


There must be problems with the website. I tried that word and it came up invalid.


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

rendus said:


> There must be problems with the website. I tried that word and it came up invalid.


same for me. classification doesn't work.


----------



## BigFatSal (Jul 10, 2003)

*Today's Word (on Friday)*

Today's code is "General Classification." I tried just "classification" and it didn't work. So, the next obvious thing to do was try the full term, which worked. Of course I didn't win!

Have any of you guys (or ladies) won anything on this yet?


----------



## CarbonJoe (Jul 18, 2002)

Hmmmm, Phil Liggett said "General Classification", but the text shown on the screen is just "Classification". Looks like OLN messed up on this one... Sorry about that.


----------



## riderbobsocal (Sep 5, 2003)

*spin to win???*

What website is this at?


----------



## rendus (Jul 1, 2004)

http://clients.eprize.net/olntv/tunein/


----------



## BrokenSpoke (Jun 28, 2002)

*And the word for Saturday is???*

nm nm nm


----------



## Jakle (Jul 21, 2002)

*heras nm*

nnnnnnnnnnmmmmmmmmm


----------



## BrokenSpoke (Jun 28, 2002)

*Thanks*

nnnmmm


----------



## rendus (Jul 1, 2004)

Today's:

Drafting


----------



## aborowsky (Jul 7, 2004)

*Missing a Few*

OK, what about today, Tuesday. Was there a word on the off day, Monday


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

aborowsky said:


> OK, what about today, Tuesday. Was there a word on the off day, Monday


Yellow Jersey I think


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

Bocephus Jones said:


> Yellow Jersey I think


what was today's word (Wed?)


----------



## yiucycle (Nov 6, 2001)

Bocephus Jones said:


> what was today's word (Wed?)


"SWITCHBACKS", so have any one win anything yet??


----------



## Odin (May 18, 2004)

No winners here.

I actually read the rules, there is one prize per day awarded to the person who gives the word at the predetermined correct time of day. The time of day changes each day.
You are also entered to win a trip to ride a borrowed Trek 5200 in France.


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

Odin said:


> No winners here.
> 
> I actually read the rules, there is one prize per day awarded to the person who gives the word at the predetermined correct time of day. The time of day changes each day.
> You are also entered to win a trip to ride a borrowed Trek 5200 in France.


so your odds are pretty darned low unless you know the time of day.


----------



## bigdeal (Jul 24, 2002)

*Thursday*

lead out


----------



## Live Steam (Feb 4, 2004)

Has anyone won anything?


----------



## Skiesdaddy (Jun 18, 2004)

the word for 7/16 is Hors Category


----------



## yiucycle (Nov 6, 2001)

what's today's(sat) word?


----------



## mellowman (Apr 17, 2004)

What is Todays word (Sat 7/17)? I've watched it twice and never saw it! DId I miss it twice?


----------



## izibo (Jul 2, 2004)

give you a hint... not the "alps" but the other mountains


----------



## almccm (May 3, 2003)

*Sunday's word is...*

Break Away


----------



## yiucycle (Nov 6, 2001)

how about today(tues)?thanks in advance


----------



## almccm (May 3, 2003)

*Tuesday's word is*

domestique


----------



## aborowsky (Jul 7, 2004)

*Anyone Catch It?*

I guess I was too busy watching Jan and Lance, what was the word of the day?


----------



## romanb (Jul 22, 2004)

*Today's word is ALPS*

I've tried four times without winning.


----------



## Oldtrott (Jul 7, 2003)

*Friday's word???*

Today's word is PELOTON


----------

